# Sick Green Terror - PLEASE HELP



## santosny (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi,

I have three green terror that are about 6-8". In a 90 gal. I've had them since they were born (over 5 years). One looks very sick. His hump and lips seem swollen and he lays on his side sometimes. I want to include pictures, but I don't see how to do it, but I can email it if needed. Any advice would be really appreciated.

Thanks,

Santos


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Santos and Welcome to C-F!!!

Sorry to hear about your sick Green Terror. Check out the link in my signature for how to Post Pics.

It would be helpful to know the results of your water tests for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH. Also include the frequency and amount of regular water changes.

Are these the only fish in the tank? Have you noticed any aggression between any of the fish?


----------



## santosny (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you Dee,

I have had only three green terrors in the tank since they were born. I do water changed about 1/2 the 90 gal tank at a time about once a month. That's been my schedule for years. I keep it clean with little algae growth. The other two look great, but they seem to be together and don't interact much with the sick one, though there is no aggression. I haven't checked the water for years (bad I know). I'm going to the store later today to get a kit as my old one probably expired. I posted some pics on Printrest.

Thanks!



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/351140102170792781/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/351140102170792766/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/351140102170792955/



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/351140102170792981/

Santos


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Your pics work and yes he doesn't look too good. Please get the new test kit and post the results for the best help we can give.

The tank substrate looks like large stones and rocks, it's possible there is a lot of debris trapped in the substrate if you haven't also been doing any siphoning of the bottom.

Could you also post what brand/model filter(s) you are using and how often you service them? Any debris that is trapped in the filter is technically still in your tank water so you may need to increase the filter cleaning frequency with such large fish if you have slacked off on cleaning them.

I also think you need to increase the frequency of your water changes in the future. I know it's only three 8-10" fish but water changes will definitely make a good impact on their overall health.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'm with Dee on your maintenance. The very low water level indicates that. I'd perform 30% water changes daily over the next 5 days along with the suggested filter maint/siphoning.

Noticing any breeding/pairing efforts from the other 2 fish? Do you know the sex of all 3?


----------



## santosny (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks Iggy,

I just changes the water 30% did the same yesterday. Also cleansed the filter and siphoned the bottom. Both seemed really dirty. He looks a lot worst now after the water change. I use well water from our home. I'll keep doing that for five days. An interesting thing is that he is fatter than the other two healthy ones. All three are males with the humps, but yes the other two paired a long time ago and he spent a lot of time in the back. I rearranged the rock to spit the tank a little hoping I could see him better. I'll keep posting if he makes it through the night.b I have a EAHEM Professional 3.

This picture I took 5 minutes ago. It's him and his two mates looking on



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/351140102170797092/

Thanks,

SL


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

He's looking really bad. Did you get the test kit?

You mentioned his condition got worse after the WC. Is there a difference between tap water and aquarium water regarding pH, gH and kH?

If he pulls through to tomorrow, I'd continue with the water changes but kick it back to 20%. Actually, I'd keep doing the water changes even if he doesn't make it. Weekly changes of 50% are the norm for cichlids.


----------



## uditvikramgoswami (Oct 9, 2014)

you must do a water change if it is dirty and if not then heater will do it.


----------

